# Working AMD Phenom/RD790 System with Quad Crossfire Radeon HD 3850 Pictured



## malware (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry, only pictures available, no details listed.



 

 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## sam0t (Nov 13, 2007)

One word: Sick!

And I was foolish  enough to think that SLI/Crossfire was the peak of idiocrazy in 3D card world, but now this!


----------



## paul06660 (Nov 13, 2007)

They finally did!!!!!!
Prices are about right on AMD and ATI stuff too!!!!!
Somewhere in the world right now, there is an Nvidia Video card Getting upset and 86'ing itself like a true Samauri would after defeat in battle!!!!!
Now show us some benchmarks please!!!!!


----------



## DaJMasta (Nov 13, 2007)

Four of everything......



Insane, and expensive, but neat that it works.  I wonder if quad crossfire is anything close to even 3x the performance of one card, I think it counts as a win if they can hit 3x or above with good drivers and such.


----------



## tvdang7 (Nov 13, 2007)

man 4 cards for only 3x performance? sounds kinda dumb but its probably gonna be like that


----------



## ccleorina (Nov 13, 2007)

Man..... Should i go Intel or AMD.... damm..... then i have to change to AMD and run quad x-fire... But.... Damm..... Nice one from AMD and ATI....

Insane, and expensive


----------



## Nyte (Nov 13, 2007)

You guys ever heard of Octa-fire?

4x 3870x2


----------



## JoJoe (Nov 13, 2007)

The heatsink on the CPU looks interesting...


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 13, 2007)

Surround image ?) 8 widescreen displays should be enough for that, no idea if there is a working software or game though 

Looks cool, but silly too


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 13, 2007)

tvdang7 said:


> man 4 cards for only 3x performance? sounds kinda dumb but its probably gonna be like that



If they can get a 200% increase in performance it would be pretty good. ie an improvement of 66% per extra card. Few things scale that well.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 13, 2007)

Are you going to be able to run quad xfire with an intel platform???  There are not to many amd boards out there that support crossfire funny enough.  I wonder if amd are keeping the quad crossfire to their own chipsets???

Any one know????


----------



## wiak (Nov 13, 2007)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Are you going to be able to run quad xfire with an intel platform???  There are not to many amd boards out there that support crossfire funny enough.  I wonder if amd are keeping the quad crossfire to their own chipsets???
> 
> Any one know????


amd ftw


----------



## Grings (Nov 13, 2007)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Are you going to be able to run quad xfire with an intel platform???  There are not to many amd boards out there that support crossfire funny enough.  I wonder if amd are keeping the quad crossfire to their own chipsets???
> 
> Any one know????



i think msi's x38 has an extra pci-e controller chip for that exact purpose





note the second chip by southbridge


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 13, 2007)

This is how I read this:

The AMD CPUs are not performing competitively enough against Intel. The Intel's are pwning them in the benchmarks. The ONLY SOLUTION FOR AMD is to stick 4 GPUs into the PC to win the benchmark crown.  Aint going to help Super-pi though.


----------



## Xaser04 (Nov 13, 2007)

The only problem with that is horrific cpu limitation.


----------



## von kain (Nov 13, 2007)

i really can use it they will ban me from the electric company


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 13, 2007)

ATi chipsets (and quadfire) is coming to intel next year.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow that is really cool...  I want one...  I mean 4.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 13, 2007)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Are you going to be able to run quad xfire with an intel platform???  There are not to many amd boards out there that support crossfire funny enough.  I wonder if amd are keeping the quad crossfire to their own chipsets???
> 
> Any one know????



X38's next generation?


----------



## manson_ze (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3jpG3rv4zI

watch the end of clip


----------



## mdm-adph (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, that's a... that's a lot of video cards.

I wonder -- do you just hook them up with 3 regular Xfire connections, or do you need a special longer one (like it looks like they have in the picture)?


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 13, 2007)

WOAH... i really want this, then i can use onboard sound(or AMD's crappy gfx card onboard sound) .  MAYBE with the 2xR670s this would be an awesome platform, but you wouldnt have that, since 2xR670s come with dual slot coolers.   This is a nice idea for a folding machine or a workstation tho...   @ no spiders or ghouls on the box - awesome.


----------



## DaJMasta (Nov 13, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> This is how I read this:
> 
> The AMD CPUs are not performing competitively enough against Intel. The Intel's are pwning them in the benchmarks. The ONLY SOLUTION FOR AMD is to stick 4 GPUs into the PC to win the benchmark crown.  Aint going to help Super-pi though.




But nVidia is doing the exact same thing (it's even a news item farther down the page....)


----------



## newbielives (Nov 13, 2007)

And yet not a single benchmark to show for

Does that setup even beat a QX6850 with 2 x 8800Ultra SLI ?


----------



## Ser-J (Nov 13, 2007)

man.........can't imagine popping my case and seeing freakin' 4 GPUs in there.....and they are all red in color too.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 13, 2007)

sam0t said:


> One word: Sick!
> 
> And I was foolish  enough to think that SLI/Crossfire was the peak of idiocrazy in 3D card world, but now this!



one word stupid thats flat out dumb. thats like driving a jumbo jet to work


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree,dumb.Why would anybody need 4 cards? Its for rich gits with nowt better to do than brag how much their machines cost.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 13, 2007)

I want to play with 4 cards

It's not like they are tying up 4 800 dollar cards(All tho that would be cool), It will cost as much as a grand to do it, but the performance and IQ could be very big in a setup like this. 

I want to try it out.


Would you all be bitching if after they do these quad cf/tri Sli is the frame rate in games like Cryis become fantastic when running  very high settings?

You pay to play in the PC market and everyone knows it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes,you pay to play in the pc market,again and again etc etc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2007)

trt740 said:


> one word stupid thats flat out dumb. thats like driving a jumbo jet to work



now that would be dumb, but Ive worked in the city where a guy use to fly a Microlite to & from work. (I worked in a bank with all the traders & other snotty c*nts) he was lucky the side road where he would take off & land from as well as wheeling the damn thing into the carpark & getting it on the lift (yeah we had a cool elevator built espcially for cars!!!) Ive never seen anything like it in my life but hey, them traders have to find something to do with their multimillion cash deals they make.

most people took the train & commuted to work - this guy flew a microlite


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmm, that setup would keep my house nice and warm in the winter.


----------



## ktr (Nov 13, 2007)

Its like the dell renegade for the masses!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> Hmm, that setup would keep my house nice and warm in the winter.



you know I was just looking at the coolers in the pic & thought the same thing the DHES cooling system  lol like they say in mother russia the camels ride you but here in the UK bannana trees grow in the winter


----------



## mysticjon (Nov 13, 2007)

thats brutal!!  damn...hope they can reveal more details, but a picture can have thousands or words or w/e that saying is


----------



## a111087 (Nov 13, 2007)

JoJoe said:


> The heatsink on the CPU looks interesting...



nothing interesting, same came with high end X2's and it cools very well
I think you could buy it on eBay even right now for ~$20


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 14, 2007)

Jason wants this setup ::drool:: I mean, how could you not love this?


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Nov 14, 2007)

what kind of motherboard can you get with 4x PCIe?


----------



## Risuun (Nov 23, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> I agree,dumb.Why would anybody need 4 cards? Its for rich gits with nowt better to do than brag how much their machines cost.



Now, I remember reading the explaination for why anyone would want that many cards in their system.  It's a pretty simple explaination and it all has to do with LCD monitors and their native resolution.  I you have an LCD and you put it to any other resolution than the native one, it looks like absolute crap!  If you have a nice 24"+ LCD with a resolution like 2560x1600 then you don't have the luxury of cranking down the resolution to run games.  Not only does the lower resolution make the game less detailed, the LCD's up-conversion back to native resolution makes it unbearable.  This wasn't a problem in the past since CRT's were the only option (I still haven't switched over to LCD yet) and they scale between resolutions very well!


----------



## jasonrsolanes (Jan 24, 2008)

OKAY, I just found this forum, and sorry if this has been answered already, but where did you get the third connector for the graphics cards? I know that the MSI board only comes with 2

I ask because I'm going to be getting the same board, with a phenom processor, 4 gigs ram, 4 3870 Sapphire graphics cards and everything... but my big concern is where'd the third connector come from?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 24, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> I agree,dumb.Why would anybody need 4 cards? Its for rich gits with nowt better to do than brag how much their machines cost.



You figured it out too? I don't want 500fps in Crysis. I wan't 60+fps that doesn't cost my first born and left nut.


----------



## jasonrsolanes (Jan 24, 2008)

Lazzer408 said:


> You figured it out too? I don't want 500fps in Crysis. I wan't 60+fps that doesn't cost my first born and left nut.



Well, I don't know anybody else's motives, but for me it's futureproofing... if I do this, I know I'm not going to have to upgrade for a long while

hell I survived up until just a few weeks ago with a 2800+ and an X800AIW XT from 2005


if I buy this, I'm hoping for it to last a while and keep up for a while


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm sure "they" have it all figured out as to how long a products "lifespan" is and whether you buy 3 computers over the next 3 years or 1 computer to last 3 years it's the same cost to you.


----------



## jasonrsolanes (Jan 26, 2008)

Lazzer408 said:


> I'm sure "they" have it all figured out as to how long a products "lifespan" is and whether you buy 3 computers over the next 3 years or 1 computer to last 3 years it's the same cost to you.



Point taken, I understand what you mean. However, there's just something so tantalizing about 4 graphics cards and being able to play games extremely smoothly, no lag.

Anyways, this may sound like a newbie question, but how would a quad crossfire even plug into one monitor? I know that a dual crossfire has the thing that plugs into both graphics cards, and connects it to one monitor, but I haven't seen anything for the quad yet. Or do they all send the signal to one of the cards to be sent to the monitor?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 26, 2008)

jasonrsolanes said:


> Anyways, this may sound like a newbie question, but how would a quad crossfire even plug into one monitor? I know that a dual crossfire has the thing that plugs into both graphics cards, and connects it to one monitor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't think this is the worst idea.  It would be nicer though, if when you add a card you also add it's memory with it.  If I already own a crossfire board with 4 pci-e x8 or x16 or whatever, this is a great way to upgrade in the graphics department.  You can find 3850's for $150 bucks if not cheaper, that is an inexpensive upgrade.  Anyone with the right system and a job delivering pizzas or washing dishes can afford quad-crossfire.  Just not all in one bunch.  And all without having to use a credit card to have to make payments on.


----------



## das müffin mann (Jan 26, 2008)

dude i think i just had an orgasm, that is wicked


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 26, 2008)

To promote crossfire ATI should offer a 50% discount on the second card.


----------

